# اقتراح باضافة ثلاثين نقطة على تقييم الشخص الذي يجيب اسئلة مسابقات عن معلومات عن الكتاب المقدس



## حياة بالمسيح (27 أكتوبر 2015)

للفائدة والبركة العامة ارجو اضافة ثلاثين نقطة على تقييم الشخص الذي يجيب اسئلة مسابقات عن معلومات عن الكتاب المقدس بقلمي لتشجيع الجميع على فتح كتبهم المقدسة وقرائتها واستخراج الاجوبة


----------

